# Happy Birthday, Smooch



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Today is my sweet Bridge Girl, Smooch's, 13th Birthday.
Oh how I love and miss you, my funny little Valentine!
I know Dad and I will see you and Snobear, again. 
Smooch: I love you so!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, Smooch will have a great party at the bridge, my Bobby was always ready for a party. 
How sweet to be born on Valentines Day, Happy Birthday Smooch!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Smooch! Enjoy your day at the bridge with all our bridge pups.....


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Smooch..you are a beautiful puppy....have lots of fun at the bridge on your special day....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Smooch!! I'm sure you're have a wonderful day today chasing rainbows!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Smooch, I hope you are partying at the bridge as you continue to watch over your mum and dad


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Smooch, I'm sure our Daisy is playing with you at the bridge and they've got a party going on!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 13th Smooch. Our Beau shared a birthday with you and today he would be 21! Wow--can't believe it and cannot believe he's been gone almost 8 years now.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Karen,

Hugs to you on this Valentine's Day. Smooch is the sweetest girl. Just like her mom
Karen, thank you for always being there for all of us who are mourning on this forum. You have been so sweet to me, and I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all of my Dear Friends*

To all of my Dear Friends:

I realized after posting this morning that Smooch would have been 14 years old today!! Since we adopted her from Golden Retriever Rescue, we estimated that she was born in February and gave her February 14th, Valentine's Day, as a Birthday!!

Patrice: You all mean so much to me, too!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday dear Smooch, please send your mom a sign...she misses you so very much. Please go find Beau and have a big birthday party. Casey will come if you have food out, she loves bread if you happen to have some.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Smooch. Say _woof_ to all of our bridge friends who are with you.

Karen thank you for always being there for us and our pooches. Happy Valentine Day to you. You are a sweetheart.:smooch:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Karen, I will again wish Smooch a very happy birthday at the bridge. I know that she is playing with your beloved Snobear and my Ginger.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. I hope you have big party going with your friends at Bridge.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet Smooch. I hope you have a great party with all the other pups at the Bridge. 

Hugs to you Karen.


----------

